# Tropheus agression



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

My red cherry tropeus us very agressive towards his female. I have many more africans. He is boisterous towards the others but not picking at them. But the female is realy taking a toll. Is the answer to get like 2 or 3 more females?


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

These are my fish in a 110 gallon

2 Frontosas
4 Mooris
2 Pseudotropheus Demasoni
2 Neolamprologus Marunguesis
4 Neolamprologus Brichardi
4 Aristpchromis Christyii
4 Yellow Labis
3 Lemons
2 Ruby Red Peacock
3 Strawberry peacock
4 Venustus
2 Electric Blues
2 Tropheus Cherry
4 Tropheus Maswa
4 Dimidischromis compressiceps
2 Plecos
3 crayfish
1 snail


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I think you need more females. If he is very aggressive, more females than the usual amount will need to be added. Maybe add 4 or 5 females for him?

On the other note, your stocking is a another thing.
Is this a grow out tank for some species? Like the frontosa, compressiceps and venustus? Sorry I went off topic, but your stock is very interesting.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Tropheus are typically kept in colonies of 15+ to reduce this aggression. As it is, your whole stocking is a mess and should probably be re-evaluated. That there are problems with your Tropheus is an expected occurrence with your stocking.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

You also have way too many fish for a 110G once they mature and are full grown. That stock would probably be too much for even a 220G. I'm not sure if all your stock are juveniles but when they mature you will have major problems. 4 christys and 4 venusus can grow to 10". You should really have only one of each. Frontosas grow to 12-14", they also need a 6' tank. Tropheus do best in colonies of 12 or more in a species only tank. With all the fish you have I would just keep a male tropheus of each specie. I have a male dubois maswa and he does fine in my all male/peacock tank (very peaceful). You don't have any room for a colony of tropheus. Sorry if this sounds all negative but I'm just trying to forwarn you of the potential problems you will have.


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

HI. Thanks for th ereplies. I am aware that it is a grow out tank. I am planning on getting a 300 gallon tank within the year. THey are all juveniles except for the smaller species. I don'T particularly think my tank is a mess. All are doing fine and they are very fulfilled with each species their own habitat.I also believe that to keep just one specimen of one species is not cool for africans because of their caracters. All species do hang out with each their own with their own territories. The only problem I have is with the tropheus. So as I thought I will bet 3 more females. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't think my stocking is the problem with my tropheus other then the fact that I don't have enough for the male. Other then that why is my stocking a mess?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

It makes me feel better that they are going in a 300G later on. The mess part is probably because you are mixing different lakes. Some of your tangs are very aggressive and will probably kill your peacocks. It can be done in a large tank. The tropeus even with the right number of females won't probably breed with all the other fish around them if your intentions are for breeding them. However I still feel that 4 full grown venustus, 4 christii's, 4 d. compressiceps, and 4 moori dolphins will be a problem especially if they are males. You will have constant fights and aggression and sickness caused by all the stress. The 2 frontosas will also fight if males and if only one female the male could kill her. You need more females for 1 male. Maybe you should consider an all male tank?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Azawakh said:


> HI. Thanks for th ereplies. I am aware that it is a grow out tank. I am planning on getting a 300 gallon tank within the year. THey are all juveniles except for the smaller species. I don'T particularly think my tank is a mess. All are doing fine and they are very fulfilled with each species their own habitat.I also believe that to keep just one specimen of one species is not cool for africans because of their caracters. All species do hang out with each their own with their own territories. The only problem I have is with the tropheus. So as I thought I will bet 3 more females. Thanks for the replies.


How many of your fish are mature adults? How many are spawning? How long has this tank been together?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

What exactly is this Electric Blue?

As gverde suggests, you are likely to have aggression issues at the minimum. 4 fish each of Large Haps species is either three to many, or not enough. If you want males and females, you are best with at least three females of each of these more aggressive large species per male. The odds that you are going to achieve this from 4 fish in each case are very small. I agree, either go all male, or you'll need to select which species you keep, and increase the stocking appropriately.

The demasoni will get eaten.

The Neolamprologus "if you get lucky enough to spawn" them will either cause havoc when they spawn, or more likely get beaten up in your case trying to protect their fry. As singles they would be ok, as breeding pairs it doesn't work for anyone.

Cy. frontosa should be kept in larger groups as well, one male, 4 plus females.

The Peacocks are likely to get dominated in this tank, and you'd be best either with just single males, or only one type.

The crayfish will eventually get killed/eaten when they moult.


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

The electric blue is a Sciaenochromis ahli.

I agree with what you are saying about the sizes and behaviour of all these fish. Mixing Tangs and Malawis was a question I pondered and decided to go with it while making sure that I had enough environement niches for all of them. It makes the aquarium less interesting to look at because of the number of hiding places etc but so far it is working great. I plan to upscale my aquarium as it progresses. The aquarium is 6 months old. When the crayfish molt, they hide until their shell hardens again. They have molted twice so far. THe biological load is heavy and I take the appropriate steps regarding this. All levels are good. I agree with the peacocks though. They were rescues that a friend was going to get rid of so I gave them a second chance. The Demasonis I think will hold their own. As for the sexes, we will see. I am starting to see the sexes and will see from here.

Thanks for your help and replies.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Azawakh said:


> The electric blue is a Sciaenochromis ahli.
> 
> I agree with what you are saying about the sizes and behaviour of all these fish. Mixing Tangs and Malawis was a question I pondered and decided to go with it while making sure that I had enough environement niches for all of them. It makes the aquarium less interesting to look at because of the number of hiding places etc but so far it is working great. I plan to upscale my aquarium as it progresses. The aquarium is 6 months old. When the crayfish molt, they hide until their shell hardens again. They have molted twice so far. THe biological load is heavy and I take the appropriate steps regarding this. All levels are good. I agree with the peacocks though. They were rescues that a friend was going to get rid of so I gave them a second chance. The Demasonis I think will hold their own. As for the sexes, we will see. I am starting to see the sexes and will see from here.
> 
> Thanks for your help and replies.


You have Sciaenochromis fryeri, not ahli. How will a demasoni hold it's own if it is eaten whole?

This is working because you have young fish, in a new tank.. in time, you will see.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ideally tropheus are kept in a species tank with 12 individuals or more.


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

They hold their own because of the habitat they live in. Many places to hide. In the wild it is the same thing. As they grow the aquarium will get bigger.


----------



## Azawakh (Nov 20, 2013)

Why do you ask me what the electric blue is if you know what I have?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Electric blue could also be johannii or other fish. But it's true if it was sold as ahli it is sure to be fryeri.

I'd definitely up the number of tropheus if you are keeping them. How big are the fish now and what are the dimensions of the 300G?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

IMO, this is a train wreck in progress. Although your intentions seem good, your stocking seems likely to fail, and you have already received some excellent advice. An all male tank, or rethinking breeding groups (4 in a 110 gallon, 6-8 if the 300 gallon is a surety, and the fish are on the smaller side) is the best way to ensure the best health and compatibility for your fish. In most cases, having all the fish from the same lake is a good recipe for success. Many tanks like these seem to flourish , but at a year to 18 months, fish become mature and fight to the death or get diseased, and many hobbyist loose the attraction for African cichlkids. Please take the experienced advice given here. You will , definitely, be more happy with your tank overall.


----------

